# Help me identify this frame & crank



## decotriumph (Sep 16, 2014)

I bought this from Joel. It's badged "La Marne" "G.H. Westing Co., Indianapolis." I'm pretty sure Westing bought the bikes from a manufacturer and was only the distributor (or only retailer). I feel like I should know what that crank is but I'm drawing a blank (it's been a long day). Does anyone have an idea who made this and about what years? Thanks for any leads.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 16, 2014)

A Great Western bike perhaps?


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 16, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> A Great Western bike perhaps?




Not like any GW I've seen but that doesn't mean much. On sqrly's "Sprocket compilation" thread, this chainwheel is identified both as a Rollfast and a Hawthorne. H.P. Snyder made some Hawthornes, so they could both be correct. Fauber made some peaked cranks.

Another research project in the works. I need to apply for an Indiana research grant!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 17, 2014)

*Wow! That's nice.*

Joel always seems to get his hands on some great original paint bikes. Keep us posted on the progress on this one. Rob.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey I changed my mind bring it back 


It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 21, 2016)

so, I've inherited this project, and have been tasked with straightening it and saving it.
I'd like to open the conversation again, any ideas who made this and what basic era it's from will be appreciated.
if I can't figure out how it should be restored, I may just get a set of 700c rims and make a ridable interpretation of it.
I'll post closeups of any area you guys would like to discuss, such as drop outs, fork crown, etc.
I haven't decided on keeping this one once it's straightened, so if you just have to have it, contact me and we'll make some sort of deal.


----------



## barracuda (Jun 21, 2016)

If it's any help, G.H. Westing Company was a sporting goods store that went out of business in 1923. Your bike looks to be from about that time.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 23, 2016)

ok, so it's pretty straight. once bent, it will never be perfect. I decided a small amount of imperfection is more preferable than changing out the whole tube.


----------



## chitown (Jun 23, 2016)

Snyder looking sprocket. Arching seat stay bridge with straight chain stay bridge is a Snyder thang. 20's-early 30's would be a guess for era.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 23, 2016)

ok, so it's a Snyder, which isn't a big surprise. let's talk about options. are there any ads or catalog pages from this era? 
1. I can simply pass it along now that it's straightened enough to ride.
2. if I don't sell it, I would be tempted to give it a better paint job. it is definitely a repaint, there is overspray on some of the fasteners.
3. if I keep it, I'd like to ride it. that typically means different wheels. let's talk about options.
4. should it be restored, or should I simply make it a nice rider. there are many odd early bikes, none more rare than the next, but most not very valuable.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 28, 2016)




----------

